
Controversies Take a Toll on Uber’s Stock - urs2102
https://go.theinformation.com/eTaOJV2RKoc
======
fstuff
I wonder if Jay Z is selling

Jay Z once wired money to Mr. Michael in an attempt to invest even more in
Uber. Mr. Michael and Mr. Kalanick, giddy at rebuffing a celebrity, wired some
of the money back, saying they already had too many interested investors.
Representatives for Jay Z did not respond to requests for comment. Source:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/23/technology/travis-
kalanic...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/23/technology/travis-kalanick-
pushes-uber-and-himself-to-the-precipice.html?smprod=nytcore-
iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=1)

